# Grilling, BBQ, spices and toys



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

As I plan on moving down to Mexico, I'm considering bringing a Kamado cooker, or buying one or having it made. I've used anafres before, but like low and slow.

In another thread we briefly discussed some spices and ingredients for cooking, some that you have to bring.

There are also some great ingredients such as Achiote and there was a black paste from Yucatan that you would smother fish in before wrapping in banana leaves.

How many of you use a pit, or used banana leaves to slow cook food? 

What spices do you take down of have friends bring you?
What spices have you discovered?


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We cook fish filets wrapped in hoja santa leaves. We have a monster _hoja santa_ plant in our front yard.

As far as spices from the U.S., none. I can get everything and more here, and usually fresher and cheaper.

The exception might be some esoteric Asian condiments.


----------



## horseshoe846 (Feb 8, 2017)

The only 'spice' we have brought into Mexico is 'No Salt'. I have high blood pressure and you can not find No Salt here. Perhaps they cut heroin/cocaine with it, I don't know. You'd think it would be good for the populace.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Anonimo said:


> We cook fish filets wrapped in hoja santa leaves. We have a monster _hoja santa_ plant in our front yard.
> 
> As far as spices from the U.S., none. I can get everything and more here, and usually fresher and cheaper.
> 
> The exception might be some esoteric Asian condiments.


Thanks! I will look into hoja santa for sure.

I have never heard of hoja santa, how do you cook the fish? Put hot stones over it?

How about garlic powder\salt?

Isn;t it "barriga llena, corazon contento"?


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

My WEBER in Sinaloa is as functional as my WEBER in New Mexico. However a cuñado had an open fire grill made with adjustable grates for about $1500 MX that I am giving serious consideration to.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

LMtortugas said:


> My WEBER in Sinaloa is as functional as my WEBER in New Mexico. However a cuñado had an open fire grill made with adjustable grates for about $1500 MX that I am giving serious consideration to.


Santa María grill? 
Sinaloa? Mazatlán?

How much more expensive was the Webber in Mexico, if you both it in Sinaloa? 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> ...
> 
> Isn't it "barriga llena, corazon contento"?


Both "Barriga llena" or "Panza llena" are equally correct, since barriga and panza are essentially interchangeable.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

ojosazules11 said:


> Both "Barriga llena" or "Panza llena" are equally correct, since barriga and panza are essentially interchangeable.


I only have heard barriga, but then I have been in the USA since 1984, and things change. Barriga seems softer, maybe when we get the Spanish thread we can talk about the differences, not that it really matters, but thinking and discussing keeps the brain working... (And my mind off my current situation)

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Since moving back to Mexico in 2007, I have heard only "panza" used to refer to the belly, never "barriga". For instance, a man with a beer belly could be referred to as "panzón".


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Since moving back to Mexico in 2007, I have heard only "panza" used to refer to the belly, never "barriga". For instance, a man with a beer belly could be referred to as "panzón".


Barriga is more of a term of endearment IMHO. Barrigón is nicer than panzón, but I could be wrong. 


Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> Barriga is more of a term of endearment IMHO. Barrigón is nicer than panzón, but I could be wrong.
> 
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Term of endearment? Where?


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> Term of endearment? Where?


It's hard to explain, panzon is harsher than barrigon, IMHO 

Panza is almost a term for animals, in the same way as hembra and macho are. I'm not saying it's not used for humans, but barriga is not used for animals.

A pig has a panza, a cute baby has a barriga. Motorcycle cops have a panza Grandpa has a barriga. 

It's like calling grandmother abuela, (I'd get reprimanded for that) instead of abuelita.
The differences are subtle, little rules

I know I don't make sense


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

ElPocho said:


> It's hard to explain, panzon is harsher than barrigon, IMHO
> 
> Panza is almost a term for animals, in the same way as hembra and macho are. I'm not saying it's not used for humans, but barriga is not used for animals.
> 
> ...


It's a good explanation, ElPocho, but I still think it may have to do with regional variations of the language.


----------



## LMtortugas (Aug 23, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> Santa María grill?
> Sinaloa? Mazatlán?
> 
> How much more expensive was the Webber in Mexico, if you both it in Sinaloa?
> ...


I purchased the basic WEBER kettle at LOWES, fired it up a couple times, then hauled it down used to Los Mochis. Never checked the price in Mexico until just now – Home Depot $7717 MX !!!

The Santa Maria is similar but more sophisticated than my brother-in-law’s grill. The pit is a shallow, maybe 8 ins., rectangular bed with 3 removable grates that can be maneuvered to add more coals, better manage heat, accommodate direct/indirect grilling, etc. It’s made locally and very simple in design but very functional, in particular thinner cuts of meat, vegetables, & quesadillas


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

ElPocho said:


> It's hard to explain, panzon is harsher than barrigon, IMHO
> 
> Panza is almost a term for animals, in the same way as hembra and macho are. I'm not saying it's not used for humans, but barriga is not used for animals.
> 
> ...


I agree with Isla that there are surely regional differences. I would rub my babies' round little bellies saying, "Ay, mi panza, pancita" as a term of endearment. At the same time I would lament my own rounder-than-I-liked belly and say "¡Tengo que bajar esta barriga!" So much depends on context. 

Also as a doctor in Toronto, I have quite a lot of Spanish speaking patients from all over Latin America. Grown ups with abdominal pain will usually complain of "dolor de estómago" or "dolor de vientre", but the little kids usually will say "Me duele la panza." I'll never forget one little Colombian girl, still unable to roll her "r", tell me in perfect Spanglish: "Doctola, doctola, my panza hurts." 🤗


----------



## Zorro2017 (Jan 9, 2017)

The best grill I ever used is a Brinkman water smoker. Looks like a black R2D2. It uses a water pan along with charcoal for really moist meat. They have been discontinued but I found one on Ebay from Bass Pro Shop. It was a little egg shaped probably a return but it worked. If you can find one just leave it in the box unassembled for the move. Charcoal not electric.


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Isla Verde said:


> It's a good explanation, ElPocho, but I still think it may have to do with regional variations of the language.


I agree, 23 states and each has its own culture.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## ElPocho (Aug 25, 2017)

Zorro2017 said:


> The best grill I ever used is a Brinkman water smoker. Looks like a black R2D2. It uses a water pan along with charcoal for really moist meat. They have been discontinued but I found one on Ebay from Bass Pro Shop. It was a little egg shaped probably a return but it worked. If you can find one just leave it in the box unassembled for the move. Charcoal not electric.


Those are very good, people compete with them. Google pitmaster iq that is a great accessory. Especially for a low and slow...

I'm a kamado guy, think " big green egg", I have a "bubba keg" which can go on a trailer hitch. 

The big green egg is made in Mexico. 

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------

